# Please help me to properly undervolt my Nvidia GTX 960 M!



## HiTech_32 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I would like to properly undervolt my Lenovo Y-700 laptop's Nvidia GTX 960M 4 GB GPU!

Please tell me with which utility is best to undervolt the GPU :MSI Afterburner or Maxwell BIOS  Tweaker if it is possible with it?

I have overclocked the GPU with MSI Afterburner
,but the core clock's max OC value is +135 MHz and I have set  the memory clock to + 625 MHz.

Is it possible to OC the core clock with more than +135 MHz via the Maxvell BIOS Tweaker?

And is it possible to OC a undervolted GPU?

Please help me to undervolt the GPU properly!

Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 18, 2018)

Well normally people undervolt the CPU in a laptop not the GPU. What is the issue that makes you want to undervolt the GPU? If it is heat then I would start with undervolting the CPU first as it has far better heat reduction as opposed to the GPU.
To undervot the CPU for heat savings and battery savings use:
down load and install
*Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-*


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 18, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Well normally people undervolt the CPU in a laptop not the GPU. What is the issue that makes you want to undervolt the GPU? If it is heat then I would start with undervolting the CPU first as it has far better heat reduction as opposed to the GPU.
> To undervot the CPU for heat savings and battery savings use:
> down load and install
> *Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-*
> ...




Dear DRDNA,thank you for replying!
I have already successfully undervolted the CPU ,so I thouht to undervolt the GPU too,but if you say that there is no need for that,than OK!I will listen to you!


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 22, 2018)

Could someone please find for me which is the best undervolting value for the  GTX 960M? 
I will undervolt it with Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## therealmeep (May 22, 2018)

Keep going in small 5-6 mv steps, similar to a gpu, run a test like heaven after each time, and when it crashes you've gone too far.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 22, 2018)

therealmeep said:


> Keep going in small 5-6 mv steps, similar to a gpu, run a test like heaven after each time, and when it crashes you've gone too far.



Thank you so much for replying!
I would like to know some starting value for the undervolting,and then adjust to the best!
Could you please find it somewhere?

And also how to set Nvidia Inspector up to automatically apply the overclocking settings while gaming?


----------



## therealmeep (May 22, 2018)

By using a program like afterburner you should be able to have it start at startup, and to start, just drop it by probably 5-10 mV
.


----------

